# Surfside Beach Question



## barco13 (Jun 7, 2022)

Good morning.  We were looking at staying Grand Palms Resort later this summer, but have typically stayed at resorts that are on the beach (private beach).  I realize during the summer any beach would be crowded, but was just curious if anybody had any experience with how crowded Surfside Beach is?  For instance, so crowded you can barely get a spot and/or walk around being on one end of the spectrum.  Thanks for any input/experience in this area.


----------



## jleake (Jul 9, 2022)

We are owners there and feel that Surfside is a better option than Myrtle Beach as its less crowded.


----------



## rbjfamilytug (Jul 13, 2022)

jleake said:


> We are owners there and feel that Surfside is a better option than Myrtle Beach as its less crowded.


Agree with above.

We also own own there. The resort has a limited number of State Park passes for daily guest use on a first come basis. This allows you entrance and parking at either Myrtle Beach SP or Huntington Beach SP. 

The resort has a shuttle that runs to Surfside Beach during the warmer season. You can self park at surfside for a fee, or drive a few streets south to Murrells Inlet and public park for free, first come basis.


----------

